# My New Sempre Arrived today



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Well folks I finally took the plunge. I was torn between the Sempre and the Infinito, no dealers near meno so I went online. £1550. for a black Sempre with Ultegra, I've only done 12 miles to and from work. Initial reports are are pretty good. Stiff but not harsh, rides more like my Litspeed Icon than my Trek 5200, which surprised me.
No club run this weekend, I have to go to a Christening.

Next week it's a 110 miler and I will post a ride report after that.
I wasn't too keen on the black at first, but the price was right. However it looks the dogs in the flesh.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

giosblue said:


> Well folks I finally took the plunge. I was torn between the Sempre and the Infinito, no dealers near meno so I went online. £1550. for a black Sempre with Ultegra, I've only done 12 miles to and from work. Initial reports are are pretty good. Stiff but not harsh, rides more like my Litspeed Icon than my Trek 5200, which surprised me.
> No club run this weekend, I have to go to a Christening.
> 
> Next week it's a 110 miler and I will post a ride report after that.
> I wasn't too keen on the black at first, but the price was right. However it looks the dogs in the flesh.


please post pictures and make me envious


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know how to do that. I think last time I tried it said the file size was too big.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sempre pic*

I'm not sure if this is going to work, Comes in at 18lbs dead, 57cm, with the Stans Alpha wheels.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

My year 2000 Trek 5200, looks really old in comparison.
Even so it rides almost as good, very little difference even though the Trek is 12 years old.
I need to take the Bianchi on a proper ride before posting my final conclusions though.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

*This is better*

This is a better pic, they look even better in the flesh.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

very nice, i am sure u will enjoy it


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

giosblue said:


> This is a better pic, they look even better in the flesh.


2011 Model
I love the color scheme ! Did you get it from Wiggle ?


----------

